# 97 Sportsman rear axle



## Snowman (Aug 13, 2010)

Has anyone ever converted an older sportsman over to cv axles in rear? I have been fighting with universal joints for over 14 years any help would be appreciated! !!!!!


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Long time sincr ive been on here . Yes you can put 99-02 polaris sportsman 500s but the catch us ur gonna have to mod it a little bit and also get the hubs for the year axles you get thats what ive done .


----------



## Snowman (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks for the help!!! I looked at the parts for a 2000 and yes axles will work just have to have newer model hubs.


----------



## focushunter (Jul 7, 2011)

Or you can get the cups for the your hubs built into it. So thats all your changing/


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

That would be ideal if the hubs were not for u joint axles.


----------

